# 2x9- wie fahrt ihr das? Und Empfehlungen...



## EmJay (20. Februar 2008)

Hey...

Bin am überlegen, auf 2x9 umzurüsten.
Da das kleine KB relativ selten zum Einsatz kommt, hab ich mir gedacht- probier einfach mal vorne nur 2 KB.
Das große sollte ein 44er sein, hinten 12-34. Wieviel Zähne sollte das kleine bzw. mittlere KB dann haben? 30? 28?

Einsatzgebiet Mittelgebirge, Touren, Marathons. Hole mir aber auch gerne steile lange Rampen vor.

Was haltet ihr von 2x9? Schon probiert und wieder verworfen oder für gut empfunden?

Meinen XTR-Umwerfer vorne kann ich doch behalten, nur die Begrenzungsschrauben müssen entsprechend eingestellt werden?!

Vielen Dank für euere Tipps, Empfehlungen und Kritiken...


----------



## Hellspawn (20. Februar 2008)

das Kettenblatt sollte das kleinste sein, was da an die Kurbel dran geht. Also je nach Lochkreis 29 oder 30. Umwerfer kann natürlich bleiben.
Ob Du damit klar kommst kannst Du ja einfach ausprobieren. Einfach ausrechnen, was Du als kleinste Übersetzung dann hast und dann die Hausrunde fahren und einfach nicht kleiner schalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olle Jolze (20. Februar 2008)

hallo
Ich fahr auch seit 1,5Jahren mit 44/29. Eben weil ich wie du festgestellt hab, dass ich das kleine Blatt nur seltenst benutze.
Im Moment nur mit ner ollen Kurbel, soll sich aber in Kürze ändern...
Auf den 5-Arm compact Kreis wie bei deiner Tune, gehen kleinstenfalls 29 Zähne, auf den 4-Arm mit etwas Basteln minimal 30.
Problem ist oft, erstmal ne passende Kurbel zu finden , die meisten haben nur den Standart 4-Arm LK.
Dann bleibt einem entweder 4-kant oder was teures wie z.B. FRM oder so.
Wenn man 2x9 fährt, ist man die meiste Zeit logischerweise auf dem Großen unterwegs, aber auch wenns mal kurz steiler wird, man gewöhnt sich dran auch kleinere Rampen auf dem Großen hoch zu drücken, das Kleine ist dann wirklich nur noch für die ganz üblen Steigungen. Da bekommt man ordentlich Kraftausdauer in den Beinen .
Du solltest also versuchen die Kettenlinie möglichst schmal zu halten, damit du keinen zu starken Kettenschräglauf hast, mich störts weniger, da muss mein Antrieb durch .
Für mich zählt außerdem die Optik, weil ich die 44/29er Blattkombination viel schöner finde.
Bei meinem Umwerfer hab ich einfach die untere Begrenzungsschraube weiter rein gedreht, nur in ganz seltenen Fällen rutscht die Kette vom kleinen Blatt runter.
Ich werde auch sicher weiterhin 2x9 fahren weils für die kurzen Steigungen in der Gegend mMn ideal ist.


----------



## zwärg (20. Februar 2008)

hey,ich fahre schon seit mehr als einem jahr 29-42 im renn betrieb.ohne probleme.fahre ach eine 11-32 kasette.kurble kann ich dir eine stronglight empfehlen,die fahre ich dieses jahr.extra für 2.fach.ist aber leider nicht sehr leit,halte aber.
gruss zwärg


----------



## Wave (20. Februar 2008)

44-32! bau einfach das kleine KB ab und gut ists. für mittelgebirge sollte es reichen...


----------



## GlanDas (20. Februar 2008)

Fahre jetzt auch seit einem guten Jahre 2x9
Vorne 32/44 Blatt, hinten 11-32 Kassette
War damit in den Alpen unterwegs, war heavy aber fahrbar !


----------



## EmJay (20. Februar 2008)

Och nee, ganz so extrem bin ich jetzt nicht  

Ich tendiere eher zu 12-34 und 29er KB


----------



## GlanDas (21. Februar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Och nee, ganz so extrem bin ich jetzt nicht
> 
> Ich tendiere eher zu 12-34 und 29er KB



Wäre auch schon fast auf die Versuchung gekommen eine 11-23 RR Kassette zu montieren. Damit würd ich aber nichtmehr viel hochkommen  

Probiers aus, was du am besten fährst.
Ich persöhnlich komm mit meiner Kombi bestens zu recht. Die Steigungen die machbar sind ohne das das Vorderrad gänzlich in der Luft hängt, komm ich hoch.

Olle Jolze kann ich aber nicht zustimmen, ich fahr eher wenig auf dem größten Kettenblatt. Aber das ist wohl auch Geschmackssache


----------



## herr.gigs (21. Februar 2008)

Über das Thema zerbrech ich mir auch z.z. den Kopf. Das kleine Blatt brauch ich wirklich nur an einer Rampe, oder wenn ich faul bin  

An einer dreifach Kurbel einfach das 22er Blatt abmontieren ist für mich nicht die beste Lösung. Und bei 29/44 Kurbeln siehts im bezahlbaren Bereich eher mau aus. FSA vll., die weichen aber ganzschön vom Gewicht ab und sind relativ schwer, was man so liest. Habe jetzt die XT´08 und würde mir für nä. Jahr vll. die Aerozine x 12 als dreifach holen, spar ich immerhin 110g.

Gibts denn ne komplette Kurbeleinheit 29/44 für max. 600?
(FRM gefällt mir nicht sonders)

Thanks


----------



## EmJay (21. Februar 2008)

Warum holst du dir denn keine Tune? Kannst du mit Compact LK mit 29 fahren...


----------



## Olle Jolze (21. Februar 2008)

Meine FSA Afterburner(ISIS) mit compact-LK wiegt ohne Blätter knapp 450gr.
Der Lack ist eher mau und platzt schnell ab. Außerdem ist mir die FSA Welle bei ner unsanften Landung gebrochen, mal sehen ob ich die nochmal montiere.
Dann gäbs noch die Stronglight Oxale. Hat hier jemand kürzlich verbaut, mal bei den CC-Bildern suchen.
Irgendwelche Fernost-Kurbeln(ISIS) mit compact-LK, hab ich mal bei ebay gesehen, so um 300.


> Olle Jolze kann ich aber nicht zustimmen, ich fahr eher wenig auf dem größten Kettenblatt. Aber das ist wohl auch Geschmackssache


Ok, du fährst mit nem 32er, da gehts noch von der Übersetzung her.
Mit 29er wird die Übersetzung in der Ebene aber schon zu klein, da gewöhnt man sich dann doch an, auf dem Großen zu fahren.
Das 29er wird dann nur noch zur Hilfe"an den schwächeren Tagen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olle Jolze (21. Februar 2008)

@ emjay
Vielen ist der 4-kant wohl zu weich .
Wenn ich 20Kg mehr auf den Rippen hätte, würde ich vielleicht auch so denken!?


----------



## herr.gigs (21. Februar 2008)

Tach, die Tune spricht mich nicht so optisch an, und die Ärmchen zu dünn.
Die Stronglight habe ich mir mal angeschaut, hat aber auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und wiegt auch mit Innenlager >780g... gefällt mir dafür besser!


----------



## Leinetiger (21. Februar 2008)

ich würde lieber zu einer rennrad kassette hinten tendieren. das bin ich die letzte saison gefahren. ne dura ace 12-25 wiegt ca. 160gr und teuer ist sie auch nicht...
spart mehr gewicht als vorne ein blatt weg zu lassen und die abstufung der gänge ist besser


----------



## EmJay (21. Februar 2008)

Das mit der Abstufung mag sein, aber ich hasse es, auf´s kleine KB zu schalten. Gerade im Schlamm oder unter Last- wenn ich darauf verzichten kann, dann tue ich das. Auf´s kleine KB zu schalten fand ich schon immer unkomfortabel, von der Chainsuckgefahr bei Schlamm und Dreck ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Wave (21. Februar 2008)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> ich würde lieber zu einer rennrad kassette hinten tendieren. das bin ich die letzte saison gefahren. ne dura ace 12-25 wiegt ca. 160gr und teuer ist sie auch nicht...
> spart mehr gewicht als vorne ein blatt weg zu lassen und die abstufung der gänge ist besser



würds genau anders sagen! mit rennradkassette wars mir eindeutig zuviel schalterei an der kurbel


----------



## moraa (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich fahr seit ´99 zweifach, v.a. Mittelgebirge (Taunus, Westerwald) mit 44/32 und 11-32. Damit bin ich bisher jede Steigung hochgekommen. In ganz steilen Rampen ist der limitierende Faktor meist das abhebende Vorderrad.

Die Überlegung mit der RR-Kassette hab ich mir auch schon gestellt, aber 





> mit rennradkassette wars mir eindeutig zuviel schalterei an der kurbel


 --> seh ich auch so.


gruß moraa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (22. Februar 2008)

ich hatte auch lange überlegt auf 2-fach zu wechseln
inzwischen hab ich schon ewigkeiten ne 12-27 kassette drauf, fürn notfall hab ich da immer noch den 22-27er rettungsring und dafür aber wesentlich engere abstufungen der gänge, an die schalterei gewöhnt man sich mMn schnell


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2008)

also in deutschland ist 2 fach null problem. dahre immer 2 fach mit rennrad kasette. 32/27 mir reicht im schwarzwald und sonst au immer  nur wenn es in die alpen geht nimm ich das kleine mit.
dem standart hobby fahrer wuerde ich 32/27 net empfehlen... aber 32/34 ist problemlos


----------



## Der P (23. Februar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Hey...
> 
> Bin am überlegen, auf 2x9 umzurüsten.
> Da das kleine KB relativ selten zum Einsatz kommt, hab ich mir gedacht- probier einfach mal vorne nur 2 KB.
> ...



Hola Saarländer,

also ich hab gerade letzte Woche auch auch 2-fach umgebaut. Vorne 44/29 und hinten 11-32. Ich muß sagen es geht bis jetzt ganz gut, man muß sich halt ein bißchen umgewöhnen. Ich versuche einfach den letzten Gang hier nie zu fahren, dann hab ich auch für steilere Gegenden noch ne Reserve  Ich denke damit solltest du keine Probleme haben.
Als Kurbel hät ich da auch gleich noch nen Tip. Stronglight Oxale Two. Kostet neu glaub ich so um die 140,- ohne Innenlager. Ich habe meine in neuwertigem Zustand für weniger als die Hälfte bei Ebay geschossen. Gewicht incl. Innenlager (aber noch mit original Stahlschrauben und Kettenblättern) 753 g. Mit anderen Blättern und Schrauben kommt´s dann unter 700 g.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## herr.gigs (25. Februar 2008)

und welches Innenlager nimmst du genau?


----------



## EmJay (25. Februar 2008)

Es bleiben aber 2 nicht fahrbare Gänge: Vorne klein und hinten klein, sowie vorne groß und hinten groß. Hier läuft die Kette einfach zu schräg bzw, lässt sich ein Schleifen am Umwerfer nicht vermeiden.
Ist das bei euch auch so oder könnt ihr theoretisch alle Gänge fahren? Wohl kaum...


----------



## Der P (25. Februar 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> und welches Innenlager nimmst du genau?



Ich hab ein Chin Haur mit 108mm Achslänge drin. Bringt bei mir 126,6 g auf die Waage.

@EmJay: Also klein-klein geht bei mir, groß-groß nicht ohne leichtes Schleifen am Umwerfer. Hab ich aber gern in kauf genommen denn so fahr ich eh nie. Deswegen hab ich es auch eher in die andere Richtung eingestellt. Ach ja, ist ein Dura Ace 2x8 Umwerfer 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## EmJay (25. Februar 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Ach ja, ist ein Dura Ace 2x8 Umwerfer



Haben die 2-fach Umwerfer weiter auseinanderstehende Leitbleche?


----------



## Der P (25. Februar 2008)

Nö, glaube ich nicht. Ich kann bei meinem mal nachmessen wenn dir da shilft. Wenn er wirklich breiter ist, dann aber eher weil er noch aus der 8-fach Zeit ist... 
Aber was mir natürlich einen kleinen Vorteil bringen könnte ist die 10-fach Kette. Die ist eben bissl schmaler als die 9-fach.


----------



## jones (25. Februar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Es bleiben aber 2 nicht fahrbare Gänge: Vorne klein und hinten klein, sowie vorne groß und hinten groß. Hier läuft die Kette einfach zu schräg bzw, lässt sich ein Schleifen am Umwerfer nicht vermeiden.
> Ist das bei euch auch so oder könnt ihr theoretisch alle Gänge fahren? Wohl kaum...



normalerweise müsste alles fahrbar sein. 
klar ist der verschleiß und reibung größer, aber fahrbar ist es schon.

den schleifenden umwerfer kann man mit drehgriffen ála XO auch schleiffrei stellen. shimano ist da ja leider nicht so praktisch mit den drei stellungen.


----------



## EmJay (26. Februar 2008)

Das mit der 10-fach Kette könnte den entscheidenden Vorteil bringen- muss ich mal ausprobieren.
Theoretisch Fahrbar ist bei mir auch alles, aber bei groß groß läuft die Kette extrem unruhig und laut.
Drehgriffe wären natürlich optimal- das stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (11. März 2008)

Hey Emjay, hat sich schon was in Sachen Antrieb bei dir getan?

Ich bin jetzt auf dem Trichter, eine Aerozine X 12 zu kaufen und dazu ein 30er KB von Extralite. Finde das ne schöne Lösung für nicht mal 400 EUR und hätte dann ne schwarze, leichte (ca. 720g) 2-fach Kurbel. Innenlager und LK müssten zu meiner XT 2008 passen!
Gäbe es sonst dazu irgendwelche Bedenken?


----------



## Deleted 54817 (11. März 2008)

Olle Jolze schrieb:


> Auf den 5-Arm compact Kreis wie bei deiner Tune, gehen kleinstenfalls 29 Zähne, auf den 4-Arm mit etwas Basteln minimal 30.
> Problem ist oft, erstmal ne passende Kurbel zu finden , die meisten haben nur den Standart 4-Arm LK.


 servus olle, hast du versucht ein 30er DA oder Uletrga kettenblatt auf XT Kurbel zu montieren, und es ging? (mit etwas Basteln) Danke


----------



## Deleted 54516 (11. März 2008)

Hallo,

möcht eauch auf 2*9 umbauen.
Ich Fahre aber neganz normale Shimano XT Hollowtech Kurbel ( die durchgehende ) gibts dafür ein 30er Blatt ??
wenn ja von wem ??

Gruß

   Ralf


----------



## Olle Jolze (11. März 2008)

Huhu
Das einzige 30er Blatt für 104mm LK das ich kenne, ist das Extralite octaramp, zu kaufen z.B. hier:
http://www.xx-light-bikes.de/shop/pd1093398487.htm?categoryId=46
wahrscheinlich müssen dann Kettenblattaufnahmen etwas angepasst werden, obs an die XT passt weiß ich nicht.
@ gabee; nein ich selbst fahre ältere 4-kant Kurbeln mit Compactkreis, habe mit dem Extralite noch keine Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Strat (19. März 2008)

ich fahre alle meine räder mit 2*8/9/10
mein kleinstes blatt ist ein 34er vorne und ein 32er ritzel hinten. ich fahre selten mit hoher drehzahl und hab bei mir (siegerland/westerwald) keine probleme die berge hoch zu kommen, obwohl ich kein starker und fitter fahrer bin. denke das ist eine reine kopfsache und man muss ausblenden das der rettungsanker fehlt.
gruß timo


----------

